# Aussies moving jobs to NZ



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

> Jobs are moving from Australia to New Zealand.
> Aussie manufacturers struggling to compete domestically because of the the strong Australian dollar and high labour cost, are shifting operations to New Zealand.
> Business correspondent Roger Kerr says manufacturing companies in Australia have lost their price competitiveness .
> "Supermarket giant Woolworths is shifting 40 contact centre jobs from Aussie back to Auckland. The Imperial Tobacco company is moving cigarette manufacturing from Sydney to Auckland."
> ...


Aussies moving jobs to NZ - Yahoo! Finance New Zealand

Good news for people who live in these areas.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

> low wages, low dollar and less militant labour laws aren't the only reason


to which I would say, 'yeah right'. 'relaxed and flexible labour market' reads as abundance of unemployed/low skill workers who'll accept minimum rate pay while continuing to recive NZ Govt financial aid to bring it up to a minimal living standard. Refer to Poverty our biggest growth industry - academic  from yesterday's news. Sad reading.

While the people who get a job may be happy, the govt and papers continue on a bout generating a 'knowledge economy' and importing minimum pay/low skill jobs hardly seems a step in this direction. 

As for cigarette manufacturing, what next, nuclear waste disposal? What a backwards step that is. 

Here (Thailand) the minimum daily rate has increased to 300 baht (NZ$12) per day, resulting in some companies moving to Cambodia and Indonesia for '_low wages, better exchange rates and less (no?) labour laws_'. 

Seems to be natural progression as they work their way down the chain - remember when things from Japan were considered cheap/junk? Then it was Taiwan, Korea, China, and so on. NZ becomes Australia's budget workshop, and the companies will get tax concessions for generously bringing their employment to NZ.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

and while low-skill jobs may shift east across the Tasman, still demand for skilled workers in Australia. 
As a side-note, the tax cuts in Oz are staggering - the threshold up to A$18,200.



> *Oz boosts efforts to get more Kiwis*
> 
> Friday May 11, 2012
> 
> ...


----------

